# Tổng đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette rẻ nhất quận 1



## nhung1hailongvan (25/11/20)

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Xu hướng sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần cassette – một sản phẩm tối giản nhưng vẫn tích hợp đầy đủ các tính năng nổi bật, khả năng làm mát cực đỉnh, độ chịu tải và hoạt động bền bỉ liên tục trong nhiều giờ liền, đặc biệt, vẻ thẩm mỹ mà máy lạnh âm âm trần cassette mang đến là hoàn hảo và vô cùng phù hợp với mọi không gian,… Những ưu điểm ấy đã khiến cho việc *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette* được lòng nhiều chủ đầu tư.
Xemt hêm: thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html







_Máy lạnh âm trần cassette phù hợp lắp đặt cho mọi không gian trần cần sự thẩm mỹ, sang trọng_



*ƯU VÀ NHƯỢC CỦA VIỆC THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE.*


*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette vì sao nên?*



Mặt nạ thổi gió của máy lạnh âm trần cassette thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ hoặc 4 hướng, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian, hạn chế tình trạng hơi lạnh ứ đọng tại chỗ như máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động, có độ bền rất tốt.
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cao, khả năng chịu tải cao, có thể liên tục làm lạnh trong nhiều giờ.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).
Chi phí để đầu tư thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hợp lý, không quá tiêu tốn như máy lạnh âm trần trần nối ống gi






_Một nhà hàng Hải Long Vân vừa thi công máy lạnh âm trần cassette thẩm mỹ, sang trọn_

*CÁC BƯỚC THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE.*

*ắp đặt dàn lạnh máy lạnh âm trần cassette.*
Xác đinh vị trí lắp đặt dàn lạnh máy âm trần và lấy dấu bắn vít.

Khoan lỗ thẳng hàng và phải phù hợp với dàn lạnh để tránh trường hợp bị lệch.
Gác dàn lạnh âm trần lên vị trí tương đối được chính xác.
Treo TY lắp đặt dàn lạnh luôn có đai ốc khóa lại.
Bu loong nở đảm bảo chất lượng và phải thật chắc chắn để không xảy ra hiện tượng rơi tự do.







_Hình ảnh thực tế kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang tiến hành lắp đặt dàn lạnh âm trần cassett_





_Hình ảnh thực tế kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang tiến hành kết nối ống gas máy lạnh_

*Chạy thử máy lạnh âm trần cassette và rút chân không – nạp gas máy lạnh*


Dàn nóng và dàn lạnh phải được nạp gas trước khi chạy thử
Rút chân không đường ống máy lạnh và dàn lạnh tránh làm hư hỏng máy nén không đáng có.






_Hình ảnh thực tế 1 nhà hàng Hải Long Vân thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hoàn thành_


*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE GIÁ RẺ, CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*
Tìm kiếm một đơn vị thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette giá rẻ, chuyên nghiệp nhất tại miền Nam không còn là vấn đề nan giải của chủ đầu tư, vì Hải Long Vân tự tin chúng tôi chính là dịch vụ mà bạn đang cần.

Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần cassette, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm trụ sở chính của hãng, cam kết các sản phẩm đều là hàng chất lượng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn, chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.

Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong _thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette_, các vật tư sử dụng trong thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette đều là hàng chuẩn chất lượng, ống đồng Thái Lan, ống nước Bình Minh, dây điện Cadivi,… cam kết mang đến cho bạn một không gian hài lòng nhất.

​*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*

Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette với chất lượng tốt nhất, giá khá cao: máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba,…


Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette có giá tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura,…


Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette với giá rẻ nhất, thuộc sản xuất Việt Nam: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki…

*THI CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette với khả năng làm lạnh tốt, lắp đặt dễ dàng và phù hợp với nhiều không gian chính là sự lựa chọn cho nhiều chủ đầu tư ở vị trí lắp đặt máy lạnh cho không gian.











































....................

*KẾT LUẬN.*
Lưu ngay Hotline chính của Hải Long Vân 0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật và báo giá nhanh 24/7
Chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt kịp thời để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chính xác nhất tổng chi phí cần để thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho không gian của bạn.
Mức giá máy và *chi phí thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette* mà chúng tôi cung cấp cho bạn sẽ tùy thuộc vào thời điểm mà lên xuống khác nhau. Chính vì thế, hãy gọi ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu để chúng tôi kịp thời giữ lại những khuyến mãi tốt nhất về mức giá cho các bạn nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

